# 2011 230Rs Issues



## 230RS (Sep 4, 2011)

So I just bought the 2011 Outback 230RS 10th Anniversary edition from a private party, I love it however I have some issues.

1. The awning has a tear about 2 ft long at the seam camper side rear, contacted warranty support and they say its not covered. Any suggestions for fix as I don't want to spend 350-650 for a replacement + labor ($81/hr?!). I was thinking of stitching it and coating it with some sort of pliable epoxy/resin coating?

2. When I flip the switch for LP on the control panel, it displays a fault light, I also tried to run the furnace this past week and it did nothing; very open for suggestions.

3. After loading my Kawasaki Brute Force 750 for one trip, I can see daylight through the seam of the ramp/loader door. The door was never used prior to my purchase. This seems insane as the quad is not that heavy for a near brand new camper that was designed to haul 1000 pounds, no?

4. Microwave holding on by only 1 screw by the time I got her home, not a big deal I can fix this one no problem.

5. The Facia boards on both front bunks in the cargo area are cracked (vertically) in the center. The boast what 250-300lb weight capacity, and the guy I bought it from was maybe 150 soaking wet, replace w/oak and stain to match?

6. LP smell coming from front tank storage, I think this is common, check threading add teflon tape?

Thanks for any suggestions and help in advance, I really like the camper its perfect size for us, but this seems like a lot of issues no? Does anyone know if anything on this list would be covered by warranty? Help, the wife is already ready to trade her in!

Many Thanks,

Justin


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Since both the furnace and water heater are not working I would start with the propane tanks and make sure that they are full and the valves are open. Speaking of the tanks do not use any type of thread tape on the fittings at the end. Inspect the oring. The smell has a long dwell time so it could be from an old leak. Wash all the fittings down with a real soapy mix and look for bubbles.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

First off, welcome to Outbackers.com. Please find my responses in red below.



230RS said:


> 1. The awning has a tear about 2 ft long at the seam camper side rear, contacted warranty support and they say its not covered. Any suggestions for fix as I don't want to spend 350-650 for a replacement + labor ($81/hr?!). I was thinking of stitching it and coating it with some sort of pliable epoxy/resin coating?
> 
> You could try some awning repair tape --> Click here
> 
> ...


----------



## Fuzz4141 (Dec 14, 2010)

How long does the fault light stay on? Ours (2011 250rs) comes on when you first turn it on (LP water heater)and when actually completes the lighting process it will switch off.

Is the trailer fairly level? Ours is kinda finicky if its not level for the most part the fridge or the hot water won't light.

Good luck hopefully all ur issues are easy fixes!! Good luck....

Oh and with the awning you can get the awning repaired, they will just remove the awning shortnen it and reattached so the tear is gone... if it is just at the seam where it meets the trailer or close. You shudn't have to get a whole new awning...


----------



## 230RS (Sep 4, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> Since both the furnace and water heater are not working I would start with the propane tanks and make sure that they are full and the valves are open. Speaking of the tanks do not use any type of thread tape on the fittings at the end. Inspect the oring. The smell has a long dwell time so it could be from an old leak. Wash all the fittings down with a real soapy mix and look for bubbles.


Thank you CamperAndy, I'm not sure that the water heater is not working, never let it run long enough to warm up... The tank valves are open, I'll have to check the O-rings. Where are they btw, right in the connectors? The smell seems like it would have dissipated after a 6.5hr drive no? As for the soapy water, I'll give er a whirl when I check the o-rings! Thanks again for your time!


----------



## 230RS (Sep 4, 2011)

H2oSprayer said:


> 1. The awning has a tear about 2 ft long at the seam camper side rear, contacted warranty support and they say its not covered. Any suggestions for fix as I don't want to spend 350-650 for a replacement + labor ($81/hr?!). I was thinking of stitching it and coating it with some sort of pliable epoxy/resin coating?
> 
> You could try some awning repair tape --> Click here
> 
> ...


[/quote]

H2O Thank you for your responses, and the hyperlink.

1. I picked up some of that gorilla glue duct tape, but its black, so I'll have to run down to camping world and pick up some of that clear tape!

2. The fault is displayed on the control panel outside the bathroom door, on the LP Gas switch, however i'm puzzled as the stove works fine and the fridge runs fine on gas. Do you happen to know where the furnace service door is? Is it co-located with the water heater?

3. I'll check, just seems like the door would be able to hold a quad since it was "designed" for it...


----------



## 230RS (Sep 4, 2011)

Fuzz4141 said:


> How long does the fault light stay on? Ours (2011 250rs) comes on when you first turn it on (LP water heater)and when actually completes the lighting process it will switch off.
> 
> Is the trailer fairly level? Ours is kinda finicky if its not level for the most part the fridge or the hot water won't light.
> 
> ...


Fuzz, 
The trailer is fairly level, I actually haven't kept the switch on very long, just long enough to see the light and attempt to turn on the furnace.., I'll try again today.

If the awning tape doesn't work, I'll give the ol' shortening trick a try.

I appreciate your input!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

One thing about the door holding the weight, the edge of the door must be supported across the entire edge. If when lowered one corner touches down well before the other, then when you add weight to the ramp the door will be twisted.


----------

